# rear adjustable control arms on ebay



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

thought i would post a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/150792802753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 thought the 189 price tag would help some. i bought a set so i got mine..lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

:sly:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

what just trying to help people out..


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome.. they look nice

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

These are pretty much like the Gruven arms I just swapped out for MadMax arms and are only meant for RACING, not a DD. 

Wen I took off the Gruven arms after a couple years, they were fairly worn on the inside of the ball (yes, I kept them well-lubed) and was told at the time of purchase that they would be good for DD use. Well then the came out with the sealed end, and then with the poly bushing ends saying THOSE were better for DD use. 

I just contacted Max and he set me up with a set of his control arms and was GREAT to deal with. 

I'm just afraid someone will get these eBay arms and use them for DD use, then having to replace them in a couple years. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I would def go with Max's arms. I wouldn't trust that "Megan Racing" sh!t.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

No offence to anyone ment but yes i have seen madmaxs arms and they look good. But i didnt have enough to get them. I figure if these last me till next summer then i would be happy. In tje end alls he did was copy some one elses design amd maybe modified it from the original some. For the price his are good no dought. I just saw these as a cheaper alternative to get me by. If the quality's good then who knows

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, didn't realize you had bought them. Didn't mean to come off dikish. 
The MM arms aren't a copy of anyone's control arms. They are arms that addressed the issues that everyone else seemed to keep missing/ignoring. I've needed adjustables from Max for a while (destroying my brand new tires:facepalm. But I haven't bought them yet because I have other things that are taking priority. That's why my car isn't very low. If I drop my car to where it looks right my poor little 1/2 K-Mac would be showing its ass. Once my e85 tune is in play, it will be time to talk to Max. Lol, I also need an RSB


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

typically the arms that don't last, fail. That's the bad thing.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

no problem. i was looking fr a solution for now.. if theis fail i can say for sure i will order mad max for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

At least they arent the forge or nuespeed style. Then this would be a bad decision


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

If you're talking about the bushing at the end, the Forge ones at least use a more streetable bushing instead of a heim joint. As for the price for the Forge arms - yikes!  

But if you are talking about failures of properly tightened adjustment points *not* at the ends, could you or anyone please post up a link to even one case of this happening? God knows I searched. If it's such a well-known, common problem, you'd think it'd be _easy_ to find examples of it actually happening _somewhere_ online.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm talking about the adjustable parts breaking. I'll have to look around in a little


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I got them today ill post pics later tonigjt when off work

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The spherical bearing ends don't make the arms a bad design. They are meant to remove any "slop" in the arm. the do wear out. You can simply replace the whole worn end, rather than spending so much on new arms. If you are terribly worried, you can replace them with bushings ends as well. 

If you can, would you pull the bearing end out our the arm, then measure the threaded side or hole? 

I think I will save the cash and buy these as well.:thumbup:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes i can do that ill post later tonivjt ot tomorrow 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks man.:beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Curious to see the quality. I went with the MadMax arms as they've been proven tried and true.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i keep on hearing about those "madmax" arms can some one show a picture or link on where to get them? price? ill see my budget in about 2 weeks, if i cant ill just get those Megan ones


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Luis92 said:


> i keep on hearing about those "madmax" arms can some one show a picture or link on where to get them? price? ill see my budget in about 2 weeks, if i cant ill just get those Megan ones


 Here you go.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just put a bid on. Ill let you know how they are guys. 

Wayyy to much to do to my car in the next month.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Best i .can do couldnt find my tape

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow those actually look pretty decent. 

Mine are expected to be here on the first  No more -3.8* of camber.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's strange that they aren't the same as pictured in the auction.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Well i didnt see it but usally the pic is an example of what u may or may not get

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 Nice penmanship homie:thumbup: Is that homework?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol no thats my kids home work..lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Max's are the best on the market and the only ones I'll ever spend my money on a gain. The grüvenparts ones I have are slowly rusting away as they sit on my car in the garage:sly: 
MCPi carries them


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


>


 This end is what is keeping from making my own... Anyone know where to find one? I could make it to, but I am a little hesitant, for strength reasons.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Whars to worry a piece of metal bent ro the shape needed. Welded to were it goes. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> This end is what is keeping from making my own... Anyone know where to find one? I could make it to, but I am a little hesitant, for strength reasons.


 It looks like 1/8" just bent. Your best bet would be to find c channel and just cut a small piece out of it


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Updates?*

Just wondering how the Megan R. arms are working out. adjust-ability? perceived durability? any issues?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

None and tons of adjustment. And durability looks like good product so should last

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> None and tons of adjustment. And durability looks like good product so should last
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Awesome...I need these BAD. My camber is not as much of the issue...but the combination of toe and camber are making my tires look "interesting"...quite scalloped. I will give these a shot as well and report back.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool i have had no issues and been driving it every day for the past 2 weeks

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these still? I got a set for my lowers but that barely made adjustments.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i got them on ebay i looked up audi tt rear camber bars. i have all sorts of adjustment....


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did my lower arm only. I cannot find them on ebay anywhere (I bought mine there as well) 

Im still sitting with a ton of camber. Messed up rear toe as well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Megan's site doesn't show they make them anymore. 

Are you saying since you only did the lowers you still have camber problems?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes the lowers seemed to did nothing. Maybe I still have more adjustment but I'm pretty sure they are maxed out.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i had no problems from extreme camber in any direction. and i have my st coil overs all the way down up front and the perches out in the rear.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I havent seen any sets on Ebay recently...but there are a number of distrbutors out there that still carry them...quite a bit cheaper than what was on Ebay too. I just ordered a set at $145 with free shipping. Just google search a MR-7133 and there are quite a few places offering them...chances are there will be someone close.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

regal7point5 said:


> I havent seen any sets on Ebay recently...but there are a number of distrbutors out there that still carry them...quite a bit cheaper than what was on Ebay too. I just ordered a set at $145 with free shipping. Just google search a MR-7133 and there are quite a few places offering them...chances are there will be someone close.


 http://thmotorsports.com/megan_racing/megan_racing_camber_kit/mr7133/i-532554.aspx 

for those looking. 

I'm getting ready to order these and see how they go.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I ordered a set from them, waited 2 months because they were on back order. Called them up after my wait to ask when they would ship them, to find out that the manufacturer put them on another 2 month wait. I canceled the order and they told me they would refund me, but didn't. I had to call them a week later to argue with then until they sorted their mistake out. I would not do business with them again. I went with blue water arms instead. They cost a little more, but I actually got them without the hassles the of thms...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Link?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://bwperformance.com/products/2832-vr6/vw-r32-audi-tt-adjustable-control-arms


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I ordered a set from them, waited 2 months because they were on back order. Called them up after my wait to ask when they would ship them, to find out that the manufacturer put them on another 2 month wait. I canceled the order and they told me they would refund me, but didn't. I had to call them a week later to argue with then until they sorted their mistake out. I would not do business with them again. I went with blue water arms instead. They cost a little more, but I actually got them without the hassles the of thms...


 how long ago was this?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I am gonna update with i have 8000miles on theis and i am now gettimg a creaking. Either the hem joint is starting to wear or i have some other bushing making the sound. Other wise they still look new

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

v2. said:


> how long ago was this?


 A month and a half.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I ordered a set from them, waited 2 months because they were on back order. Called them up after my wait to ask when they would ship them, to find out that the manufacturer put them on another 2 month wait. I canceled the order and they told me they would refund me, but didn't. I had to call them a week later to argue with then until they sorted their mistake out. I would not do business with them again. I went with blue water arms instead. They cost a little more, but I actually got them without the hassles the of thms...


Unfortunately, I think the same thing is happening to me. I ordered my arms on Tuesday and got several e-mails with invoices, shipping information, etc. but I never received a tracking number. I called Wednesday, Thursday and today and was told each time that I would receive an e-mail shortly with tracking info and that e-mail never came. Just got off the phone with them to cancel my order. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

v2. said:


> Unfortunately, I think the same thing is happening to me. I ordered my arms on Tuesday and got several e-mails with invoices, shipping information, etc. but I never received a tracking number. I called Wednesday, Thursday and today and was told each time that I would receive an e-mail shortly with tracking info and that e-mail never came. Just got off the phone with them to cancel my order. :thumbdown:



If you are looking for some arms. We carry MadMax arms :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

were the ebay arms steel or aluminum? i would not use aluminum. I understand the bar is in tenstion, and is strong enough, but I still would prefer steel tubes. especially for the thread's strength.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> were the ebay arms steel or aluminum? i would not use aluminum. I understand the bar is in tenstion, and is strong enough, but I still would prefer steel tubes. especially for the thread's strength.


Some people don't read that deep into critical component's design and structural rigidity. If they did, I'd be a happy man. 

As long as it has bling and keep them from chewing their stretched tires because they got mad "Lo", they're fine with almost anything. There is also a segment (like a few in this thread) that knows what a good product is, but decide to take the chance to save a bit. Problem is they are already reporting issues at low mileage, that makes their initial budget move pointless in the long run.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Some people don't read that deep into critical component's design and structural rigidity. If they did, I'd be a happy man.
> 
> As long as it has bling and keep them from chewing their stretched tires because they got mad "Lo", they're fine with almost anything. There is also a segment (like a few in this thread) that knows what a good product is, but decide to take the chance to save a bit. Problem is they are already reporting issues at low mileage, that makes their initial budget move pointless in the long run.


I agree. I went witht the ebay ones cause a friend told me the brand was dependable. At 8000k their still going good. But i understand the design of these are the same heim joint as the gruvens and such. Max's are superior in design and well worth the money. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

